# Trying to locate source for spark plug boot



## JayArras (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a Troy-Bilt Storm 2410 purchased new in 2014. It has been trouble-free until I got it out of storage this year. Changed the oil, installed new spark plug and added fresh gas. Choked, primed but it will not start. Has electric start and turns over, but won't ignite. Determined it's not getting spark. Pulled the boot off and saw there was a break between the wire and boot. It has the strangest screw mechanism that I've never seen before. Does the boot actually screw into the wire?


I was looking online for a replacement boot, but none of the parts diagrams for the 2410 seem to show it, not even as part of an assembly. I'm baffled! Does anyone have a part number? I'd post a pic, but it says that attachments aren't allowed. In lieu of replacement, will just screwing the boot back into the wire work? Big storm expected next weekend, so I need help quick!


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

If you have enough length cut 1/4" off the end. It will screw in better.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Jay,


By any chance, does the boot look like the one in this link?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Troy-Bilt-Storm-2410-31BS6BN2711-31AS63N2766-24-IN-Snowblower-Ignition-Coil/183767526630?hash=item2ac965ece6:g:JTcAAOSwqYBWnZg0

The reason you can't find a number for the replacement boot, is that like most modern ignition modules, the spark wire and boot are an integral part of the module. (They run something like 25 bucks for the whole assembly for this kind).

But like Gregg suggested......is there any way you can reattach it?
.
.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

And if @gregg 's suggestion doesn't work, take your pieces to any auto parts store; it's a pretty generic part.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Some spark plugs have a tip that unscrews. Maybe it got unscrewed and that is what you see.


----------



## JayArras (Nov 26, 2019)

gregg said:


> If you have enough length cut 1/4" off the end. It will screw in better.



So that's really how it's connected, huh? Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------



## JayArras (Nov 26, 2019)

SayItAintSnow said:


> Jay,
> 
> 
> By any chance, does the boot look like the one in this link?
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what it looks like.




> But like Gregg suggested......is there any way you can reattach it?



I'm going to try his suggestion tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## JayArras (Nov 26, 2019)

all3939 said:


> Some spark plugs have a tip that unscrews. Maybe it got unscrewed and that is what you see.



No, I know what you're referring to. The spark plug itself is intact. It's where the boot attaches to the wire where it is separated. I just can't believe that's how it's designed. Usually there's a crimp or something to secure it.


----------



## JayArras (Nov 26, 2019)

tabora said:


> And if @*gregg* 's suggestion doesn't work, take your pieces to any auto parts store; it's a pretty generic part.



Actually, if you view the link in *SayItAintSnow*'s post, it's a little different.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JayArras said:


> Actually, if you view the link in *SayItAintSnow*'s post, it's a little different.


 Actually not all that unusual... Any resistor plug cap with the right shape will do. Here are just a few examples that would work:
https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...a778a/ngk-spark-plug-boot/8427/4536299?pos=56
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Plug...610304&hash=item4b1447275d:g:ie4AAOSwF7lcNDTB
https://www.amazon.com/NGK-XD05F-Resistor-Spark-Plug/dp/B001KO7BQQ/ref=asc_df_B001KO7BQQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312034016842&hvpos=1o14&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17237768576319763459&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9002578&hvtargid=aud-798931705416la-450763433953&psc=1


----------



## JayArras (Nov 26, 2019)

*SOLVED! Trying to locate source for spark plug boot*

Well, my son, who's an auto tech tore the thing apart when we still weren't getting a good spark and the bottom line is that we think the ignition coil went bad after he checked the ground, cleaned the contacts, etc. So thank you, *SayItAintSnow* for the link, so that's what I went ahead and ordered. The part comes in Thursday. It sucks though, because we're supposed to get 5-7 inches of sloppy snow tomorrow night.

*UPDATE: 12/4/19* - Well the part came in two days early, but too late to prevent me from having to shovel 3 inches of snow on a 150-foot double-wide driveway. Anyway, that was the ticket! Needed a new ignition coil. Runs like a champ now. When's the next storm? Bring it on!

Thanks to everybody who chimed in!


----------

